# Q-TDI



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

On request, some pics of my 1981 Passat TDI

Ingrediënts:
Audi80 (4000???):
*Complete engine - engine block...
*wiring/electrics
*powersteering
Golf 3:
*engine block 1Z
Passat 1981:
*car
*side motor mounts
*Gearbox 2N
Golf 2:
*GTD speedo


Got the plan and lots of parts for more than 2 years now... 

May 2010: Getting some Audi parts
















Motor does not fit, I do not want to weld my chassis, so I need a Golf engine

got this 1981 monacoblue baby for more than a year now...

Found on internet (leboncoin.fr)









I got it shipped to my place, even with shipping costs it was cheaper than lots of 32b's on the web!









was completely taken apart, all blue!









oldskool paintings 









and winter came, a new place to live... no playing with passats for a while

Got a 1Y motor to play with, and built it in the passat, but I did not like it.

out with this one










bought a 1Z engine from a golf, taking apart and fitting audi parts on it!









And electrics, lots of it









32b oil-pan









Turbo and stuff, the audi had 170t, it's a good turbo!









The 'package'








And some playing around with old water hoses, had to place the oil/water-thing, 32b hoses are hard to find for this...

There goes nothing!









Point of no return 









Exhaust fits nice









Some cutting here for the LLK









Fixing a steering-rod for the audi80 servo









unwrapping the electrics









cutting wires and taping back together









progress of making the pedal work with the electrical one


















some cutting here for the wapu









I got a big watertank, so I am looking for a bracket and oil tank for 32b diesel with SRA. Anyone?
Also made wiring to generator and starter. Got the W-signal!









Some fixing for the rainy days in Holland...









Have to make the TD-pipe longer to fit onto the 80TDI pipe











ccasion5:

===================

B4 filter fits!









LLK fits...









after some cutting










Gaspotti + creativity =


















Credits for who can guess what part is used to attach the cable to the pedal 


======================




























































































And a movie!
http://youtu.be/NDCMqBXjyIU

As you see, high stationary rpms... what to do?


============================

Still under construction 


Last week I picked up some blue GL doorcards for powerwindows, since I installed powerwindows


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

Nice project :thumbup:


----------



## 66busman (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome build!


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

This week my red coupe gets welding and painting. Here some cutting for fresh steel  









GL doorcards, I got the window switches in the console... So I put plates in the door. Didn't know Passat had window swtiches in the door cards?? 









New rubber... what a job... :banghead: 









Working on the rollo. How do you guys install 'good' speakers here? mine don't fit (yet..) 









Console, no ashtray anymore, so I will put my radio there 









A lot of space, together with this original (321 number) DIN-box 









About the RPM-problem... You can adjust your meter through the little hole! (pullies are different between TD and TDI!) 









Now it's okay! (RPM in cluster and on computer screen ) 









Back 









Nose 









Maybe a good wash next time! 


:beer:


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

A wash and my new wheels! Have to get the rear spring a bit higher, got adjustable springs made for payload of a 32b! 



















http://www.volksforum.com/albums/files/6/2/7/0/IMG_1970klein.jpg


And some pics from last week:


Hmmm, a little more cutting for the belt!!
[img]http://www.volksforum.com/albums/files/6/2/7/0/klIMG_1992.jpg

Servo-oil, the hose is too short to mount the original tank 









LLK mounted, so put the horn here









Installed and cleaned









Almost done









Just a radio and a good shift-knob









The collection









Kombi brothers (Harlekin & Pistol Pete)









Together with my sisters car!









skai is the limit!









GLS 1980!









Upgraded my red one from CL to LD 










Driven about 120km today... wow! A bit high in revs, but when you touch the pedal, it's 100 to 170 (60 to 105) in no time! (hmmm, compared to my TD :u: ) And the nice turbo whistle :beer:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Nice project! Super job putting it together.

Did you use stock motor mounts or something else? I'd like to find a better motor mount for my fox diesel, there's a lot of pressure on the passenger mount and I'd like to put an MF engine in it so there will be even more weight on that side.

thx


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Nice project! Super job putting it together.
> 
> Did you use stock motor mounts or something else? I'd like to find a better motor mount for my fox diesel, there's a lot of pressure on the passenger mount and I'd like to put an MF engine in it so there will be even more weight on that side.
> 
> thx


I used stock mounts and rubbers. Don't know how the rubbers will be after 1000km. Maybe I need to make stronger ones one day.

I don't know which pass.side mount I used... I think I used a steel one (petrol), not the alloy diesel mount.

what exactly is an MF engine? multi fuel??


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> I used stock mounts and rubbers. Don't know how the rubbers will be after 1000km. Maybe I need to make stronger ones one day.
> 
> I don't know which pass.side mount I used... I think I used a steel one (petrol), not the alloy diesel mount.
> 
> what exactly is an MF engine? multi fuel??


MF is the engine code for the hydraulic 1.6L turbo diesel we got in the US for Mk2 VW cars (transverse). We never got a longitudinal mounted turbo diesel 4 cylinder with hydraulic lifters so I don't know what engine code it would be for that.

I'd be curious to see what kind of mounts that Audi avant had that you got some parts off of. I would bet that VW/Audi changed the mounts for 4 cylinder engines at some point and produced a fulid filled mount although I can't seem to find much information.

thanks
steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Here in europe the turbodiesel engine in the Passat (quantum) was always a CY. In later years you just got a CY with hydraulic lifters, I have one.

I have a CY in a ' quantum' and have driven it for more than 100.000 km. (62.500miles). I always had the original rubber mounts, no problems! 

The engine in the avant was mounted on the chassis, not on the subframe. Just like quantum 5cilinders. I think exactly the same mounts! You can't get a turbodiesel engine to fit on these mounts...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> Here in europe the turbodiesel engine in the Passat (quantum) was always a CY. In later years you just got a CY with hydraulic lifters, I have one.
> 
> I have a CY in a ' quantum' and have driven it for more than 100.000 km. (62.500miles). I always had the original rubber mounts, no problems!
> 
> The engine in the avant was mounted on the chassis, not on the subframe. Just like quantum 5cilinders. I think exactly the same mounts! You can't get a turbodiesel engine to fit on these mounts...


Yes, from looking at the euro B4 subframe you can tell the mountings were removed from the sub and all engines converted to frame horn mounts like the 5 cyl. Brackets were changed also to fit the new hydraulic mounting setup.

While this does nothing for a VW Fox it does mean that a 5 cyl Audi 80/90 can be converted to diesel with hydraulic mounts if a person gets the euro b4 brackets.

Thanks for your help though

steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Yes, from looking at the euro B4 subframe you can tell the mountings were removed from the sub and all engines converted to frame horn mounts like the 5 cyl. Brackets were changed also to fit the new hydraulic mounting setup.
> 
> While this does nothing for a VW Fox it does mean that a 5 cyl Audi 80/90 can be converted to diesel with hydraulic mounts if a person gets the euro b4 brackets.
> 
> ...


 Uhm, I guess. The 5cil quantum/80/90 mounts are the same as B4 4cil mounts. 

A friend of mine put a 5cil TDI (audi 100) in a 86 quantum 5cil petrol car. Fits nice!

Note that you need an engine for chassis mounting, you can't put the mounts on any angine. That was my first problem with this TDI, the subframe mounts just don't fit an engine with chassis-mounts. The 1Z engine from an Audi is not an 1Z engine from a Golf...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> Uhm, I guess. The 5cil quantum/80/90 mounts are the same as B4 4cil mounts.
> 
> A friend of mine put a 5cil TDI (audi 100) in a 86 quantum 5cil petrol car. Fits nice!
> 
> Note that you need an engine for chassis mounting, you can't put the mounts on any angine. That was my first problem with this TDI, the subframe mounts just don't fit an engine with chassis-mounts. *The 1Z engine from an Audi is not an 1Z engine from a Golf...*


Yes, the mounts are very different between the subframe and chassis type, but I would have thought it was a matter of brackets and not the engine block design. I know that some transverse components have to be swapped, I had to do that taking an Audi B2 1.6 CR and putting it into an 86 Golf D with a bad 1.6 ME.

How very odd that a VW 1z is not the same as an Audi 1z. I would have guessed that the diesel / petrol 4 cyl engines had same mounting bosses up until the VW A4 and B5, regardless of whether they were VW or Audi.

I'd still like to see the mounting brackets used on the B4 4 cyl engines, and know precisely where they attach to the block.

Thanks

steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Yup. there is a difference between block design, absolutely not interchangeable!

1Z TDI from Audi 80 B4 (longitudinal):

Drivers side









Audi mount, yes!









Quantum mount, no!









Passengers side:









With Audi mount:









The steel part indicates where the quantum rubber is mounted, from when I tried to figure out how to get this engine in my Q...


Audi 80 B4 has the same engines/mounts as Passat B4 (when the longitudinal engine was introduced again in the Passat). Do you guys have those cars in the states?


On the Golf 3 1Z engine I could just bolt the quantum mounts on. Not what I expected either, the bolt holes were not even used in Golf, but they are there!!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> Yup. there is a difference between block design, absolutely not interchangeable!
> 
> 1Z TDI from Audi 80 B4 (longitudinal):
> 
> ...


Yep, hard to believe really but they are really different...amazing! Again I would never have guessed that. Thanks for posting up the pics showing the difference.

We never got Audi B4 diesel here in the US and no Audi B4 4 cyl either (that I'm aware of). I think Audi B3 for US was last 4 cylinder with 3A bubble block. And I'm no expert but I think all the B4 cars we got were either 5 cyl (early years) or V6 (later).

Like your Golf 1Z the ME, MF, CR, CY, 1V, 1Z and ALH all could be switched from transverse mounting to longitudinal by swapping brackets.

VW Passat B3 and B4 were transverse mount here in the US. VW didn't go back to longitudinal mounting until B5. Our B4 Passat tdi used 1Z and ALH engines, after that we didn't get TDI in a Passat from 1998 until 2005.

They didn't bring a lot of the great stuff to this side of the world....unfortunately.

Your collection is really nice! Wish I could find a B2 Passat like that!

Thanks again!

steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

My new wheel!









And going to bring in 2 tranny this week. swapping heavy gears into my trans. So the TDI can do 120kmph with less than 3500rpm...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> My new wheel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a problem with the tdi conversions, finding a transmission that suits the TDI is hard. Older transmissions run them harder than they need to....a lot harder. Maybe you need a 6 speed gearbox?

steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

I am going to swap gears 3, 4 and 5 on my turbodiesel gearbox. These gears come from a 2V gearbox, and the gear ratios are 0,969, 0,703 and 0,524!! 

When you put them on the 4,111 final drive, you get a very nice gearbox!!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> I am going to swap gears 3, 4 and 5 on my turbodiesel gearbox. These gears come from a 2V gearbox, and the gear ratios are 0,969, 0,703 and 0,524!!
> 
> When you put them on the 4,111 final drive, you get a very nice gearbox!!


 That should do the trick then, what's the original TD gearbox you're using? 

I don't think we got a 2V gearbox here in the states...although could be wrong. 

I'm interested in what you're doing, I'm getting ready to put the 1.6TD in the Fox (BX platform aka Senda, Gol, Parati, Amazon etc) and right now I have ha 9Q gearbox which seems to run the engine too hard at road speed....similar situation. 

steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

QuantumSyncro said:


> That should do the trick then, what's the original TD gearbox you're using?
> 
> I don't think we got a 2V gearbox here in the states...although could be wrong.
> 
> steve


 I am using a 3M gearbox for the swap. I got a 2N built in right now (2nd is slightly heavier), but I want to save the 2N for a future 1700Turbodiesel project! 

4cil trans: http://www.passat-kartei.de/technik/getriebe32B4.html 
5cil trans: http://www.passat-kartei.de/technik/getriebe32B5.html


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> I am using a 3M gearbox for the swap. I got a 2N built in right now (2nd is slightly heavier), but I want to save the 2N for a future 1700Turbodiesel project!
> 
> 4cil trans: http://www.passat-kartei.de/technik/getriebe32B4.html
> 5cil trans: http://www.passat-kartei.de/technik/getriebe32B5.html


 3M gearbox was available here in the US, as was the 9Q and 2P I think. I'm thinking 5M if one can be located. 

Thanks again, I'll check out your posts 

Steve


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

QuantumSyncro said:


> 3M gearbox was available here in the US, as was the 9Q and 2P I think. I'm thinking 5M if one can be located.
> 
> Thanks again, I'll check out your posts
> 
> Steve


 For 4-cylinder trannies available in North America delivery Audi Fox & 4000, as well as VW Dasher/Quantum/Fox: see Adam's list... http://www.lunaticfringe.org/vwfox/mod/transmission-swap-specs.html 

J.R. 
SoCal


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

krautwhlz said:


> For 4-cylinder trannies available in North America delivery Audi Fox & 4000, as well as VW Dasher/Quantum/Fox: see Adam's list... http://www.lunaticfringe.org/vwfox/mod/transmission-swap-specs.html
> 
> J.R.
> SoCal


 thx 
been there, done that, but I like Zollies idea too, fetching the gears you want and building your own.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Yup, in stead of the 0.600 5th gear in the standard (hard to find) 4cil transmissions, I am building in a 0.524 5th gear  
another 14% or so heavier!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> Yup, in stead of the 0.600 5th gear in the standard (hard to find) 4cil transmissions, I am building in a 0.524 5th gear
> another 14% or so heavier!


 I'm eager to hear how that performs with the 1Z.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

QuantumSyncro said:


> I'm eager to hear how that performs with the 1Z.


 I brought in the transmissions yesterday, the guy thinks he will be done next week. So maybe next sunday I have the time to swap transmission, and we'll know  

Also got my new Valeo 210mm clutch! 70 euro including shipping, that's what I call a good deal


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> I brought in the transmissions yesterday, the guy thinks he will be done next week. So maybe next sunday I have the time to swap transmission, and we'll know
> 
> Also got my new Valeo 210mm clutch! 70 euro including shipping, that's what I call a good deal


 That's a good price for a clutch, we have some bargains floating around the US right now, I think parts houses are getting nervous about having too much inventory and are cutting prices to get rid of it. Good time I buy some things. 

We never got (to my knowledge) a transmission with the .524 5th gear. Was the 2P the only one that used that 5th gear? 

I have a sneaking suspicion that it's going to be hard to find a trans with the .60 5th also. 

steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

No the 2P has a 0.800 5th!! 

The 2V is a 5cilinder transmission, they have a larger final gear, and often heavier gears. 
check it out: http://www.passat-kartei.de/technik/getriebe32B5.html 

Don''t know which 5cil transmissions you had in the states..


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> No the 2P has a 0.800 5th!!
> 
> The 2V is a 5cilinder transmission, they have a larger final gear, and often heavier gears.
> check it out: http://www.passat-kartei.de/technik/getriebe32B5.html
> ...


 I wondered about whether you could take gears from the 5 cylinder trans or not. Actually I was going to ask you that question. The cases look very similar although that doesn't mean the stuff inside will work. 

We got the 093 5 cyl trans here in the US. The only one from that range that I'm familiar with is the QF from the Audi 4k/coupe gt that has the .537 5th gear and 4.45 final drive. I think the QF was also used on the Quantum 5 cyl cars but the Bentley manual doesn't say. 

steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

In ETKA the gear housings are the same part number. Also all rings and bearings on the shafts are identical. Also the shift mechanism is identical, my guess is that it will fit. If I get a call from the transmission guy this week, bad news... otherwise I can pick it up friday! 

The primary axle on the 5cil is longer, to use it in a 4cil you could shorten it, but you would have to remake the splines for the clutch. An expensive job I guess. So I am using the primary axle including 1st and 2nd gear. All other sprockets can come off!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> In ETKA the gear housings are the same part number. Also all rings and bearings on the shafts are identical. Also the shift mechanism is identical, my guess is that it will fit. If I get a call from the transmission guy this week, bad news... otherwise I can pick it up friday!
> 
> The primary axle on the 5cil is longer, to use it in a 4cil you could shorten it, but you would have to remake the splines for the clutch. An expensive job I guess. So I am using the primary axle including 1st and 2nd gear. All other sprockets can come off!


 Well well, I'm very excited to hear about this. I had always kind of assumed that a person might be able to mix-n-match from the 4 and 5 cyl transmissions but if your transmission guy gets it done that will be a great confirmation. 

The other question is if you can combine 013 and 016 transmissions to create a 4 cyl longitudinal syncro gearbox? Again the cases (excluding tail housings) look very similar....just a thought. 

Thanks for the great info! 

steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Well well, I'm very excited to hear about this. I had always kind of assumed that a person might be able to mix-n-match from the 4 and 5 cyl transmissions but if your transmission guy gets it done that will be a great confirmation.
> 
> The other question is if you can combine 013 and 016 transmissions to create a 4 cyl longitudinal syncro gearbox? Again the cases (excluding tail housings) look very similar....just a thought.
> 
> ...


 Why not just buy a 4cyl longitudinal gearbox? We had them in Europe, they were available only one year I think... Let's look that up right now! 


You can search a UH gearbox. But otherwise, just take a newer Audi (A4?) 1.8T quattro gearbox! There is a UH gearbox on ebay.de for 400 euro... 

The 4cil syncro case is not the same as regular case..


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> Why not just buy a 4cyl longitudinal gearbox? We had them in Europe, they were available only one year I think... Let's look that up right now!
> 
> 
> You can search a UH gearbox. But otherwise, just take a newer Audi (A4?) 1.8T quattro gearbox! There is a UH gearbox on ebay.de for 400 euro...
> ...


 If you buy a 4 cyl longitudinal gearbox then you get into other crap like hydraulic clutches and other things. Also, there's some debate in the BX (Fox) forum as to whether the 1.8T fwd gearbox will fit in the driveline tunnel. The BX platform cars don't have a lot of room in there. 

I'm not seriously considering a quattro / syncro gearbox, just wondering about it. 

steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know about the room you got in a fox... But a friend of mine smashed a 6speed A6 2.5TDI driveline in his Quantum. No welding/cutting in the tunnel, just some gentle use of the hammer  

But that would not be my biggest concern... Getting a syncro/quattro rear axle in a fox will keep you buisy  


It's a shame we don't have the Fox in Europe!!! I love the little 2-door stationwagon, it just screams for a TDI-conversion


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> I don't know about the room you got in a fox... But a friend of mine smashed a 6speed A6 2.5TDI driveline in his Quantum. No welding/cutting in the tunnel, just some gentle use of the hammer
> 
> But that would not be my biggest concern... Getting a syncro/quattro rear axle in a fox will keep you buisy
> 
> ...


 Well even though we got them here they're few and far between now, especially clean wagons. If I do another project that's the next one, a Fox wagon tdi. 

If my mk3 Jetta tdi ever gets smashed into that's where the engine will go. 

Actually the Fox rear beam axle attaches at the same points as a syncro rear carrier, the only real issue would be relocating the fuel tank and building the attachment for the center section. It's not like there was one built ever by VW so you couldn't get used rear sheet metal / fuel tank for the conversion, and who wants o drive a wagon with the fuel tank in the rear where you haul stuff? 

steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, you wouldn't drive a fast fox quattro to take the family on holidays...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> Well, you wouldn't drive a fast fox quattro to take the family on holidays...


 I haven't done it yet but I understand that if you want to install the 1.6TD with the passat exhaust manifold you have to do some gentle adjustments (hammer) to get the turbo to fit in the Fox. I always figured I would use the Audi 2.0L I5 intake / exhaust manifolds (minus the extra runners) and park the turbo near the front. 

I don't think I'll ever be up for a syncro conversion in the Fox. I had a quantum syncro a few years back I got for that reason and then it just looked like too much! Besides, I would want it with a diesel and there's only a few years of audi 80 quattro that had the trans that would bolt to both 4 and 5 cyl engines. I thought I'd found one but when I opened the hood it was gone...lol. 

Would be cool to have one though! 

steve


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> I don't know about the room you got in a fox... But a friend of mine smashed a 6speed A6 2.5TDI driveline in his Quantum. No welding/cutting in the tunnel, just some gentle use of the hammer
> 
> But that would not be my biggest concern... Getting a syncro/quattro rear axle in a fox will keep you buisy
> 
> ...


Got a line on a B4 Passat tdi wagon locally that's for sale, a 'friend of a friend' is selling it. Supposedly it's got a lot of stuff wrong with it...but what that really means is unknown at the moment. My concern is that it has *a lot* of km's on it. I remember when he got it and at that time it had 200k miles (320k km?) on it. Now...who knows, but I heard that he's put a lot more on it.

steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

well, when you drive like a fool with a cold engine you can have the motor broken al 100.000km... If you till the engine is warm and then rev it up you can drive it up to 600.000 if you like!

So just make a test run, take the air hose off and feel the turbo, check for smoke, ask for bills. 

I do not even know the mileage of my engine, got it from the scrap yard for 100 euros. 


I got 350.000 on my turbodiesel, still purrs like a kitten  First turbo on it, first nozzles, only changed the clutch!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> well, when you drive like a fool with a cold engine you can have the motor broken al 100.000km... If you till the engine is warm and then rev it up you can drive it up to 600.000 if you like!
> 
> So just make a test run, take the air hose off and feel the turbo, check for smoke, ask for bills.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you never know what you're going to get. I haven't gotten a call back from him yet to see what it's like, but last I saw the passat was looking pretty sad. Will just have to wait and see what it is.

Room in Fox is less than a B2 Audi 80...but only slightly. The radiator sits offset like the B2 passat and 5 cyl Audi 4k (80). The 1Z (or AHU maybe) will fit in there fine I think, a V6 should fit too I would think  but we never got the small V6 tdi that I'm aware of. We didn't get any of the really cool diesel / early tdi stuff you guys did. Back in the Mk2 Golf series you couldn't get anything but a non-turbo 1.6 diesel here...no GTD intercooled anything, and we never got a Mk3 Golf tdi, at all, B4 tdi from 96-97 and Mk3 tdi from 97-99 and only Jetta, so all of us where were waiting to get a Mk3 Golf TDI got screwed....

wow...only 100 euros, that's cheap! You can't find them here and if you do the yard wants close to $1000 for it.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

1000$ for a TDI engine? that's way too much. You could get one shipped from Europe for less 


Time for winterwheels! Neded them to drive to my friends garage









On the way there only 72 degrees on VagCom (coolant water)

Pfff, removing the servo-bracket to change the thermostat..









And got a 580mm radiator, the 700mm goes out. Only 26 euros at KFZteile!









My friend loves old green vehicles 









The Golf cabrio is having it's wintersleep here 









No spoiler yet









Got a big battery for the drill









Spoiler mounted










The engine measures a steady 89.2 celcius now with new thermostat and radiator

Gearbox/clutch change maybe in 2 weeks...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

I know....$1k for a TDI engine is a little steep, and that's the low end of what I've found.

Problem is the 1Z/AHU engines are not very common here, less than 1k B4 Passats came into the US with the TDI. The AHU is a little easier to find in the Jetta from 97-99 but still not plentiful enough to get the price down.

Really need to buy a whole wreck if you want everything for the car...wiring / computer etc.

Maybe it would be cheaper to have the whole thing shipped over....

I still haven't gotten a chance to look at the B4 wagon I learned about last week, not sure why the guy is dragging his feet. I'll have to check in with him and see what the situation is.

That's a pretty nice garage to be able to work in!


----------



## 66busman (Jan 11, 2008)

That shop full of military trucks is awesome! 

So, while you're shipping some TDIs over here, you should throw some Euro B2 headlights, grilles, and front bumpers in as well. Talk about hard to get in the states...


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

66busman said:


> That shop full of military trucks is awesome!
> 
> So, while you're shipping some TDIs over here, you should throw some Euro B2 headlights, grilles, and front bumpers in as well. Talk about hard to get in the states...


Do you guys like our euro Passat B2 lights? 


Well, ship me some quantum headlights, pre '85 :beer:


----------



## 66busman (Jan 11, 2008)

zollie said:


> Do you guys like our euro Passat B2 lights?
> 
> 
> Well, ship me some quantum headlights, pre '85 :beer:


I'll trade you! My car:










If you're serious, pm me. I sure am.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Hey, before I forget, what's the part number for that huge long filter in the pic of the Audi 1Z engine in the back of your wagon....that thing is long! I want to see if I can find that in the US.

thx

steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Pff... Don't know the part number, the filter is gone now. Sorry!


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay, a little bummer...

Got my gearbox back, but the 3rd gear wheel doet not fit on the secondary axle... (the lower axle). So now my ratios are:
1:3.455
2:1.944
3:1.286
4:0.703
5:0.524
final: 4.111

So when shifting you get
1-2: 56%
2-3: 66%
3-4: 54%
4-5: 74%

It should be counting up, but as you see I will have to rev the 3rd gear up a lot, and then pick up in 4th in low RPM. It's okay, the engine can handle it, but it's a bit of a bummer when driving 35~40mph. You keep shifting betwee those strange gears 

Well, I have all axles and wheels, so I will show it to a friend, maybe he can fix it, then I could have all 5 gears from the 2V gearbox. That would be nice, and that would be next year


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> Okay, a little bummer...
> 
> Got my gearbox back, but the 3rd gear wheel doet not fit on the secondary axle... (the lower axle). So now my ratios are:
> 1:3.455
> ...


That's too bad, but as you said maybe you can get all the 2V stuff inside your gearbox, that would be pretty nice. It has to be odd with that 3-4 shift.

I'm still on the hunt for a 2M/5M gearbox...got a couple of leads but now the weather has gotten bad...we got a huge snow storm and it's 10F outside. Have to replace my block heater today  it was new and for some reason it failed.

As you said.....it'll be next year.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Big bummer...

The guy said the 3rd wouldn't fit... It's the 4th he could not replace!

Now my 3rd and 4th gear are almost exacly the same  The 3M secondary axle was a bad guess. Now I am hunting for a 2N sec. axle. It has a different part number and maybe the 4th will fit there!

Price for axle&wheel are 140 EUR or so. But first I have to see and feel one, to check if it really fits!


With this weird gearbox I have travelled for skiing, about 2000km. Runs very smooth, easy 2400rpm on the highway, that's cruising!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> Big bummer...
> 
> The guy said the 3rd wouldn't fit... It's the 4th he could not replace!
> 
> ...


That is a bummer, so you have really a 4 speed box with two 3rd / 4th gears....lol.

Hope you can find a 2N to put together the box you want. When you finally get it done I'll be interested in hearing exactly what parts you combined from what boxes to make the one you want.

BTW, can't you run that water pump with a G60 pulley and extending the serpentine belt, eliminating your clearance problem with the fan shroud?

steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

QuantumSyncro said:


> That is a bummer, so you have really a 4 speed box with two 3rd / 4th gears....lol.
> 
> Hope you can find a 2N to put together the box you want. When you finally get it done I'll be interested in hearing exactly what parts you combined from what boxes to make the one you want.


Yup, very strange box, and you really have to rev the 4th up to 3200, otherwise the 5th is out of reach.

I have a 2N, but I don't want top open it up untill I know for sure what the axle is like. Maybe when I cant find out in some weeks I'll just open it up. But for now, I need a spare axle to look at!



QuantumSyncro said:


> BTW, can't you run that water pump with a G60 pulley and extending the serpentine belt, eliminating your clearance problem with the fan shroud?
> 
> steve


No. Still need a snare to run my power steering pump. And It works fine now, I just like cutting, it's like fireworks :laugh:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> Yup, very strange box, and you really have to rev the 4th up to 3200, otherwise the 5th is out of reach.
> 
> I have a 2N, but I don't want top open it up untill I know for sure what the axle is like. Maybe when I cant find out in some weeks I'll just open it up. But for now, I need a spare axle to look at!
> 
> ...


hmmm...I wasn't disregarding the PS pump, only the wp. Drive the ps pump with a smaller belt and move the wp to the serpentine side.

I understand about the cutting...lol.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Allright, I finally found a picture of a 4th gear wheel of a 2P trans. This wheel has splines in it. The 2P uses the exact same axle as the 2N.
I think I can be sure now the 2N has splines on the axle, so I am going to take it apart! Pff going to be a nice sunday, freezing your balls off while taking a tranny apart... You gotta love your hobby 
Good thing is that I can also use the slightly heavier 2nd gear from the 2N. Exactly what I need to reach the heavy 3rd gear! 

End of story, a 2N transmission with 3rd 4th and 5th gear of a 2V. And a 3M transmission that has been taken apart for nothing...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> Allright, I finally found a picture of a 4th gear wheel of a 2P trans. This wheel has splines in it. The 2P uses the exact same axle as the 2N.
> I think I can be sure now the 2N has splines on the axle, so I am going to take it apart! Pff going to be a nice sunday, freezing your balls off while taking a tranny apart... You gotta love your hobby
> Good thing is that I can also use the slightly heavier 2nd gear from the 2N. Exactly what I need to reach the heavy 3rd gear!
> 
> End of story, a 2N transmission with 3rd 4th and 5th gear of a 2V. And a 3M transmission that has been taken apart for nothing...


I hope you're right! I got my fingers crossed for you on this...too bad about the 3M dismantled for nothing.

It's nice here right now...will be (very warm for winter) mid-50's today, tomorrow good as well. On Monday though the forecast is 11F (-12c) high with a low of 2F (-17c).

Changing water pump on a friends Volvo 164 tonight, new exhaust manifold tomorrow morning. Anything car related done inside the garage where there's heat. I should be working in the house attic though...

steve


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Took the 2N apart today. Now I can say 100% sure the 4th gear has splines for mounting. 

This is great news for my TDI gearbox project!

so take a 2N or 2P or 8G (The 'B' part number!)

Then you can take the 3,4,5th gear of a 2V gearbox and just put them in!!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> Took the 2N apart today. Now I can say 100% sure the 4th gear has splines for mounting.
> 
> This is great news for my TDI gearbox project!
> 
> ...


Good to hear....although I'm not sure we got a 2V in anything over on this side...what did it come out of?


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Good to hear....although I'm not sure we got a 2V in anything over on this side...what did it come out of?



early passat/santana 5 cyl. The 115hp version with carb! guess is was till 83.

passat-kartei says:
2V: until 7/83 WN engine
VW: until 12/82 WN engine
QF: until 12/82 WE engine (Canada)
2W: until 7/83 KM, WE engine (Canada) 5th gear is 0.537, all above are 0.524
3N: until 10/83 JS engine, 5th like 2W


If you can't find anything, just take out any 5th gear of a 5cyl, and put it in tour tranny. They are always a bit heavier, and they are the easiest to replace!


----------



## thecheesemannn (May 17, 2012)

Very nice! The Sky is the limit!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> early passat/santana 5 cyl. The 115hp version with carb! guess is was till 83.
> 
> passat-kartei says:
> 2V: until 7/83 WN engine
> ...


The QF I recognize, the others aren't listed as being installed in the US....at least according to the Bentleys I have.


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Old exhaust = meh...











New exhaust = 










From turbo to end: 60mm high quality steel, one muffler. Still have to take a pic under the hood..


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Your wagon looks great! Do you have a rear fog light? Are the tail lights the same in US and Europe?


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

gfunk00 said:


> Your wagon looks great! Do you have a rear fog light? Are the tail lights the same in US and Europe?


Don't have rear fog in this car. The lights should be the same I guess. 

The wires should be in the rear loom already, just connect some wires to the switch and it should work


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

zollie said:


> Old exhaust = meh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a nice exhaust system


----------

